# ARE THESE REAL???



## LANCEA9847 (Dec 1, 2003)

ARE THESE REAL???


----------



## jack hust (Dec 18, 2003)

cant see them need a bigger picture


----------



## jack hust (Dec 18, 2003)

cant see them bro post a bigger pic


----------



## tweak (Dec 23, 2003)

bump

post bigger pic


----------

